# i made millie a new coat



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

I thought millie could do with a new coat so i had a look thought some of my old stuff and made this


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Ooh, that is so adorable. Millie looks very chic! Good job.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Linda


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I love your siggy. The sweaters are so pretty too. Do you make them? I'm practicing with the Knifty Knitter and made two so far. 

Millie is such a beautiful Chi. She has such a sweet face. We really want a LC girl someday.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

aaaahhhh thanks Linda,
yes i do make the sweaters my self i knit then by hand :roll: 
and i two would like a chi like bean one day :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow you really are very clever, she just looks like she has walked off a cat walk...Beautiful.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that's such a cool coat  You do amazing work !! Millie has such an adorable face I just love her :love7:


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

That is so cute! great job


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

That is a cute coat! Sometimes when I see all the cute things for the female chis, I wish I had one..lol They look so dang cute.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That coat is really cute! You are very talented


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone i really do like making stuff :lol: :lol:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Millie is a lucky girl. She looks so sweet. Well done


----------

